# Surprise choices to research and make



## Ellie Jones (Aug 7, 2018)

Got a surprise, my pump is up for renewal at then end of the year and a bigger surprise, I've got 7 pumps to choose from.......

Accu-check Insight or Combi (Combi I use at the moment)
CellNovo
Medtronic 640G
Dana diabecare R or RS
YpsoPump

Medtronic, is about the only manufacturer that I know anything about, the rest I've not heard of, I'm kinda out of the loop.

I've been using the Accu-chek since the old Spirit days, so around 10 years.  So yep do like this one but...

But with an ever increasing hedic life, 12 hours shifts, my photography can have me walking miles and hours carrying some heavy kit with me etc etc, and the grandchildren, dogs (I struggle to fit all I must do into 24 hour day, without the I wanna do's in)

So looking at incorporating a  CGM into the set up hopefully this will make things slightly easier, it will be self funding, as even now, getting pump funding in my area is difficult, and GCM funding still remains as rare as hen's teeth!  

So any experiences with the other pumps, would be most helpful,  I am due to meet with the various reps on the 6th September, so a rather short time to get research done


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 7, 2018)

Great to see you posting again @Ellie Jones 

I've been using a MM640G for years now and get on well with it. I self fund CGM as much of the time as I can manage, and stretch the sensors to last twice their 'official' length. MM670 is due out within the UK pretty soon I think??

Insight seems to have had some struggles (some love it, others not so much)

I know a few people on Omnipod and Cellnovo. Mixed results, but those that love pods really love them.

Dana is a bit new on the scene - I gather it's one of the few pumps that can be run 'looping' (Open APS) while in warranty.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 8, 2018)

I am a while away from my next renewal, so will watch the responses with interest.
I started a thread about Minimed 640 as I was looking at the self funding aspect.
I will try to post a link to it as Mike gave some detailed responses to my questions.
(Just failed on the link thing again!!)

If not CGM Like you I have been using the Combo, and it would only be CGM that would make me change.  I like the convenience of the Remote bolus on that.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 8, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> I am a while away from my next renewal, so will watch the responses with interest.
> I started a thread about Minimed 640 as I was looking at the self funding aspect.
> I will try to post a link to it as Mike gave some detailed responses to my questions.
> (Just failed on the link thing again!!)
> ...



Was it this one? https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/running-cost-of-minimed-640g-sensors.74435/


----------



## Deleted member 18634 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi @Ellie Jones, I use an omnipod pump myself so can't really comment on any of the ones you have to pick from. I love it because of the lack of cables which worried me when deciding to move from MDI to a pump. 

It's great that you have so much choice though! I was only given the option of 3 so it made my decision a bit quicker (and the omnipod rep happened to be in clinic the same day I was told!) 

Let us know what you end up going with


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 8, 2018)

I know which one I would go for. Medtronic !  good luck with making your choice


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 8, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Was it this one? https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/running-cost-of-minimed-640g-sensors.74435/


Thanks Mike.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 8, 2018)

Taken a look a the link...

Must admit that I've had fun and games with the tubing on the pump, but you kind of get used to it.  I have lightening reflexes when it comes to catching the pump falling out of my pocket and can stop dead in my tracks even when turning, if I happen to catch the tubing  . 

The libre was a big fail for me,  I tried it out for 6 months, and during that time I didn't even manage to use it for a trend, as major problems with the inaccuracies of the sensors meant that most of the time the just gave a 'Low' reading so can't build a trend with a red straight line.  

But will let you know what I choose.


----------



## Andy Kaye (Aug 8, 2018)

My Animas Vibe warranty isn't up until Nov 2019, at that point, I'll be looking at the Dana RS (if nothing new is on the market) as it can be used for loop without affecting the warranty.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks like the Dana is also pretty similar to the Roche pump/handset plus it's waterproof so for most people it would mean they could happily wear if without worry whilst participating in watersports.  Not so helpful for naturists though, but there again everyone needs to remove it for showering !  LOL


----------

